# Just a few uses of the Zetlight



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

1st in an 8g Biocube. Retro is easy as a breeze, strip everything and held in place with double sided tape.
Did not even need to drill a single hole.
Just put in a RBTA as well, hope it is bright enough. RBTA sure liking it, reaching almost to the water surface.
Sure beat replacing the bulbs at over $20 a pop and the noisy fans. The light runs cool enough without fan.





The 15g Column set up less that 24 hours ago. two 2" screws and two little bolts and voila:





AND HERE'S THE COOLEST APPLICATION AND MY VERY 1ST ZETLIGHT - Custom built crystal cabinet.
Try several other options and bought a Zetliggt for the biocube with burnt out bulbs. Then the light really turned on.
4 little screws and nylon spacers and a hole on the cabinet top and bingo - a very happy wife and impressed guests.
The blue/red/green certainly add to the crystal colour. Could not ask for more.





MORE to come after Frank offers me the wholesale pricing rather than the new and higher price :lol:


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

lol Gord, we all know "happy wife, happy life"


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks great Gord. Frank, the Zetlight looks great over the temporary nano-reef.

Anthony


----------

